# gilt die gesetzliche grundlage bezueglich abo-betrug auch fuer oesterreich



## keyser_sozo (28 November 2007)

hallo,

danke erstmal fuer den ausgezeichnet betreiag bezueglich abo-betrug http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

habs auch geschafft reinzufallen - da ja die einladung sogar von einem freund kam - ohne dessen wissen natuerlich und ohne dass er jemals von dieser seite hoerte (nachbarschaft24.at)

meine frage nun, gilt das in beitrag http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511 erwaehnte auch fuer oesterreich - reicht es wenn ich eine schriftlichen einspruch gegen die rechnung erhebe und dann (hoffentlich eher gelassen) auf ein schreiben des gerichts warte.


danke,
andi


----------



## Der Jurist (28 November 2007)

*AW: gilt die gesetzliche grundlage bezueglich abo-betrug auch fuer oesterreich*

Grundsätzlich sind die Rechtssysteme ziemlich ähnlich. Das Zivilrecht basiert auf dem römischen Recht.


----------



## sascha (28 November 2007)

*AW: gilt die gesetzliche grundlage bezueglich abo-betrug auch fuer oesterreich*



keyser_sozo schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> meine frage nun, gilt das in beitrag http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511 erwaehnte auch fuer oesterreich - reicht es wenn ich eine schriftlichen einspruch gegen die rechnung erhebe und dann (hoffentlich eher gelassen) auf ein schreiben des gerichts warte.
> 
> ...



Die Arbeiterkammer Tirol hat die richtige Vorgehensweise bei Vertragsfallen im Internet gut auf den Punkt gebracht:



			
				AK Tirol schrieb:
			
		

> Was tun bei Zahlungsaufforderung?
> 
> 
> * Sie erhalten eine Rechnung oder Mahnung einer Firma, die Sie nicht kennen
> ...



Weitere Informationen zur Rechtslage in Österreich (die der deutschen tatsächlich sehr ähnlich ist) gibts hier: http://www.ak-tirol.com/www-398-IP-27318.html


----------



## keyser_sozo (28 November 2007)

*AW: gilt die gesetzliche grundlage bezueglich abo-betrug auch fuer oesterreich*

danke für die antworten!

ich habe mich bei nachbarschaft24.net angemeldet - nur aus interesse (bin informatikstudent) - hab desshalb irgendwelche fantasie daten angegeben (straße und name existiert nicht). den account wollte ich dann auch wieder löschen, das geht aber nirgends und support-kontakt ist keiner angegeben außer einer telefaxnummer im ausland (00423 662901808 ).

ich hab auf die soeben per mail erhaltene rechnung sofort ein mail retourgeschickt in dem ich die löschung meines accounts fordere.
meine frage: muss ich nun noch einen eingeschriebenen brief an das "unternehmens" schicken? ich bin zurzeit ein halbes jahr in spanien - soll ich nun meine österreichische adresse oder die spanische angeben - soll ich den brief überhaupt schreiben? die haben ja nur meine email-adresse und keine postanschrift.
ist gmx eingentlich verpflichtet auf anfrage des "unternehmens" meine post-anschrift herzugeben?
würde ich wenn ich meine spanische adresse angeben nach spanischen recht verklagt oder immer nach österreichischen, da ich österreicher bin?


danke,
andi


----------



## webwatcher (28 November 2007)

*AW: gilt die gesetzliche grundlage bezueglich abo-betrug auch fuer oesterreich*



keyser_sozo schrieb:


> meine frage: muss ich nun noch einen eingeschriebenen brief an das "unternehmens" schicken? ich bin zurzeit ein halbes jahr in spanien - soll ich nun meine österreichische adresse oder die spanische angeben - soll ich den brief überhaupt schreiben? die haben ja nur meine email-adresse und keine postanschrift.
> ist gmx eingentlich verpflichtet auf anfrage des "unternehmens" meine post-anschrift herzugeben?
> würde ich wenn ich meine spanische adresse angeben nach spanischen recht verklagt oder immer nach österreichischen, da ich österreicher bin?


Sorry, aber dies  ist ein  deutsches Forum, das  sich auch bei Anfragen aus dem Ausland dem Verbot der Rechtsberatung in Deutschland betreffend individueller Auskünfte  beugen muß.

Als Hilfestellung steht der Diskussionsthread ebenfalls von nachbarschaft24.com bzw. 
nachbarschaft24.net Betroffener zur Verfügung 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49498
und  die allgemeinen Hinweise und Ratschläge
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------

